
Cache Coherent Interconnect for Accelerators (CCIX) Consortium - ajdlinux
http://www.ccixconsortium.com/
======
ajdlinux
See also
[http://www.forbes.com/sites/moorinsights/2016/05/23/a-cache-...](http://www.forbes.com/sites/moorinsights/2016/05/23/a-cache-
coherent-interconnect-for-accelerators-ccix-fantasy-or-nirvana/)

